# Can't install sessreg after new FreeBSD install.



## weegee101 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm currently having a problem getting the x11/sessreg port to install on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE amd64.  I first attempted to install by installing the x11/xorg port, but trying to install it on its own also gives the same error.  Below is the STDERR output.


```
configure: error: Package requirements (xproto) were not met:

-I/usr/local/include 

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables SESSREG_CFLAGS
and SESSREG_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to x11@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/x11/sessreg/work/sessreg-1.0.7/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1
```

The full output: http://amorris.sdf.org/output.txt
The config.log: http://amorris.sdf.org/config.log

This is a brand spanking new installation of FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE.  Out of desperation, I even blew away all the partitions and started over with the install.  No matter what I try I can't seem to get x11/sessreg installed, and thus I can't get x11/xorg installed.

Any help is appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

Try installing x11/xproto and/or devel/xorg-macros. Both should be installed as dependencies but perhaps something went wrong.


----------



## blahblahson (Aug 23, 2012)

I can confirm the same issue with a new build of x11/xorg port and FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE as of today. I can provide log files if its useful.


----------



## weegee101 (Aug 23, 2012)

Both x11/xproto and devel/xorg-macros are installed.  I just did a *make reinstall* on both and the situation persists.


----------



## adamk (Aug 23, 2012)

Does /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xproto.pc exist?

Adam


----------



## weegee101 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes.  Permissions are currently set to 444.


----------



## weegee101 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry for double posting, but I just thought to post the contents of xproto.pc and I'm not in the Regulars group yet since this is a new account.

Contents of xproto.pc:


```
prefix=/usr/local
exec_prefix=${prefix}
libdir=${exec_prefix}/lib
includedir=${prefix}/include
includex11dir=${prefix}/include/X11
 
Name: Xproto
Description: Xproto headers
Version: 7.0.22
Cflags: -I${includedir}
```


----------



## adamk (Aug 23, 2012)

And what's the output of pkg-config --exists --print-errors xproto ?

Adam


----------



## weegee101 (Aug 23, 2012)

No output on the exists call.  When I do a *pkg-config --list-all | grep xproto* I get the following output, so xproto definitely exists:


```
xproto                         Xproto - Xproto headers
```


----------



## zeissoctopus (Aug 23, 2012)

After updating the devel/pkgconf to version 0.8.7_1 with fresh ports tree, x11/sessreg can be built again.

devel/pkgconf old version 0.8.7 breaks x11/sessreg.


----------



## weegee101 (Aug 23, 2012)

I can confirm that everything is working now.  Thanks to all of you for the help and quick resolution.


----------



## blahblahson (Aug 24, 2012)

I can also confirm with weegee101 that it builds again. Thanks for the assistance everyone.


----------



## blahblahson (Aug 24, 2012)

I can also confirm with weegee101 that sessreg builds again. Along with weegee101, thank you for your assistance everyone.


----------

